# Trinity at Hwy 21



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

Anyone ever launched at the Hwy 21 bridge??? I'm thinking about getting on the river this summer to do some bowfishing. You all have a good one, headed to Sam Rayburn in a couple of hours!!!


----------



## grasshopper (Mar 11, 2010)

We put in there last friday. You have to be carefull when putting in, there are some guard ralls in the water on both sides of the ramp. Other than that its a nice boat ramp.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Will never launch there again. Big boats are a biotch to get back on the trailer there. There was a log jam on the first column so the current was even faster. Anyways, tore the heck ou of my trailer. Won't go there again. I'll either launch a smaller boat at Lock and Dam or go to Hwy 19 in Riverside.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Hwy 19 is a LONG boat ride from 21!


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Parking*

Is it safe to leave your truck there???


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Won't be going all the way. Be stopping about half way.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

One problem can be deep mud left on the ramp from river level fluctuations.


----------

